# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Quotes on Romance

## Payal

It is the fuel for love, that which sustains it, adds to it and makes it seem magical - romance is the spice of life, it is a wondrous thing that two people in love share ever so intimately and employ to express their desires

Romance is the glamour, which turns the dust of everyday life into a golden haze. 
Amanda Cross 

And what's romance? Usually, a nice little tale where you have everything As You Like It, where rain never wets your jacket and gnats never bite your nose and it's always daisy-time. 
D. H. Lawrence 

A tap at the pane, the quick sharp scratch 
And blue spurt of a lighted match, 
And a voice less loud, thro' its joys and fears, 
Than the two hearts beating each to each! 
Robert Browning 

I was nauseous and tingly all over. . . . I was either longing for romance or I had smallpox. 
Woody Allen 

If a June night could talk, it would probably boast that it invented romance. 
Bern Williams 

Men always want to be a woman's first love. Women like to be a man's last romance. 
Oscar Wilde 

The course of true romance never did run smooth. 
William Shakespeare 

Romance is an attempt to change a piece of a dream-world into reality. 
Henry David Thoreau 

Romance is an ideal thing, marriage a real thing; a confusion of the real with the ideal never goes unpunished. 
Goethe 

Come to me in my dreams, and then 
By day I shall be well again. 
For then the night will more than pay 
The hopeless longing of the day. 
Matthew Arnold 

Romance is a pleasant thing in a relationship, it joins the two in spirit, soul, and body. 
Maami 

The essence of romantic love is that wonderful beginning, after which sadness and impossibility may become the rule. 
Anita Brookner 

The most successful marriages, gay or straight, even if they begin in romantic love, often become friendships. It's the ones that become the friendships that last. 
Andrew Sullivan 

There are two sorts of romantics: those who love, and those who love the adventure of loving. 
Leslie Blanch 

And I have felt a presence that disturbs me with the joy of elevated thoughts; a sense sublime 
William Wordsworth 

Romantic love is mental illness. But it's a pleasurable one. It's a drug. It distorts reality, and that's the point of it. It would be impossible to fall in love with someone that you really saw. 
Fran Lebowitz 

He must have a truly romantic nature, for he weeps when there is nothing at all to weep about. 
Oscar Wilde 

Is not this the true romantic feeling--not to desire to escape life, but to prevent life from escaping you? 
Thomas Wolfe 

Show her that she is your world 24*7, not just at your convenience. 
Dave Adkins 

All great relationships are built on openness. 
Calvin Miller 

In real love you want the other person's good. In romantic love you want the other person. 
Margaret Anderson 

Anyone can be passionate, but it takes real lovers to be silly. 
Rose Franken 

Tenderness is a passion in repose. 
Joseph Joubert 

Love must be learned and learned again- there is no end to it. 
Katherine Porter 

Romance is the river of life in the world. 
Henry Ward Beecher 

In a great romance, each person plays a part the other really likes. 
Elizabeth Ashley 

The greatest weakness of most humans is their hesitancy to tell others how much they love them while they're still alive. 
Orlando A. Battista 

Real love stories never have endings. 
Richard Bach 

What the world really needs is more romance and less paper work. 
Pearl Bailey 

To love oneself is the beginning of a lifelong romance. 
Oscar Wilde 

There's some of Romeo's romance in me... I romanticise a lot of things in my mind... 
Leonardo DiCaprio 

Romantic love is an illusion. Most of us discover this truth at the end of a love affair or else when the sweet emotions of love lead us into marriage and then turn down their flames. 
Thomas Moore 

We owe to the Middle Ages the two worst inventions of humanity - romantic love and gunpowder. 
Andre Maurois

----------


## xeon

:blush:

----------


## Ash

app ko kia howa zee bhai  :Big Grin: 

btw nice sharing payal :giveflower;

----------


## xeon

Shalam aa jatee hia na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

aye haye deekho tu  :Big Grin:

----------


## urban_angel

Nice! :Smile: 

 :rolling; @ Xeon

----------


## xeon

:Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

beautiful  :Smile: 


and xee bhai ye sharam apne kahan se seekh li  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

Nice one payal.

Xee bhai ney ye sharam sharmeeli sey khareedi hogey  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Majid

oops..Mera matlab tha ka ye sharam udhar lee hogey :mrgreen:

----------


## xeon

yahan sai kis sai sharam udhar milai gee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

wait for sharmeli  :Big Grin:

----------


## dsjeya

nice Payal
what will be the effect of romance on bankbalance ?

----------


## Payal

thank you.

lolz dsjeya  :Big Grin:  somethings money can't buy, for everything else, there's hubby :wink:

----------


## dsjeya

i will pawn my heart
lend your love
sure i will not redeem

from dsjeya ? i can not believe

----------


## Payal

lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## mere-zindagy

:1cool; very good payal[shadow=crimson:c25ed072ae][/shadow:c25ed072ae]

----------


## Payal

thank you sweetheart :hug;

----------


## dsjeya

beware of ants

----------


## Payal

:Big Grin:

----------


## dsjeya

payal thanks

----------


## zebijns

:ang9:

----------


## dsjeya

romance; one who spread the net get cought in it

----------


## zebijns

:ang9:  :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

romance is the essencialy wasting time for sweet nothing

----------

